# My version of a jumping spider



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my version of a jumping spider....it is a work in progress and is almost done.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Is that a SCUBA tank pneumatic? 

Looks cool.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

It is I have lots of scuba tanks and I run all of my pneumatic props off of scuba tanks....with a 12v battery I can run props in remote locations


----------

